# Hot shoe mod for monolights



## LarryC1973 (Jan 10, 2015)

I recently discovered a way to temporarily modify my Canon hot shoe that allowed my Canon ST-E2 transmitter to fire my Bowens monolights in synch with the Canon flashes. When covering all 4 small connectors on the hot shoe this disabled the Ettl pre flash and the monolights synced perfectly. Problem was the ST-E2 transmitter would time out and wouldn’t awaken with the shutter button, or wireless remote. This proved unacceptable. By trial and error I discovered that covering the ( left rear connector ) as your holding the camera the hot shoe problem was solved.


----------

